# Any success with 1AA blast?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am hoping to transfer a 1AA blast (if it successfully thaws) on Wednesday. Just wondering if there's much hope with this grade as obv not the best. 

Any advice/ experiences be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

hi, Sorry i have no experience with blasts or grading as my clinic never told us, just used to say they were good to go. However a lot of people have got pregnant from lower grades, just think positive.

good luck


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't worry - from what i understand the letters are more important as they grade the quality of the cells that become the fetus and placenta and AA is top notch!  The number 1 just means it's not as far along in the development as say a number 4 is but as it's a blasto then it's great and you are in with a good chance so don't worry.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I had et today and it was a 2AA at transfer so here's hoping. 

Xx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Sugarpielaura best of luck girl,
Really hope it's your turn   
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks,not feeling massively confident. Think it's already all over. hope you are well. 

Xx


----------

